# What is the difference??



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello, 

I am confused about something...

What is the difference between Orchestral music and Chamber music??

Does anyone favor one over the other?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Orchestral music is played by a full-sized orchestra(strings, woodwinds, brass, percussion), and chamber music is played by a smaller group of musicians(ie., a string quartet). I recommend you listen to both of these types, as there is excellent representative music written for either one of them.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Despite what was said in the previous post, you may also come across a chamber orchestra which was a full orchestra in the Classical period. They don't have fully developed wind sections and the strings carry most of the melody.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool...thanks


----------

